# New Colt Mustang Pocketlite



## Rickfrl

Well, i found a new Mustang at my local dealer, and it took me about 5 minutes to decide i better buy it. i took it to the range and it is an amazing
little pocket gun. i was very pleased with it, and now have a Sig P238 that i doubt if i carry anymore. If you get a chance, be sure and check this 
little gun out. God Bless


----------



## berettatoter

I just read about that today, and am happy to see Colt bringing this fine weapon back! I read that they MSRPed for around 500, is that about right?


----------



## Rickfrl

i paid $600 for mine. Probably paid too much, but i sure am glad that i picked it up.


----------



## Jed Henson

So you definitely prefer it over the P238? Would love some pros/cons details on that. Those are the two I'm looking at for my upcoming pocket gun purchase.


----------



## Rickfrl

Jed, it is just something you need to put into your hand. This Colt feels so comfortable, and is easy to shoot straight. Any gun is more accurate than i am, so i will not slam one for that, but there are some that i can shoot better than others, and this is an easy one for me to shot. i wish i was smart enough to give you more 
details. The Sig is a great gun, and you would do well buying either one, but for my money this Colt is a hit.


----------



## VAMarine

I can't speak for the new Colt Mustangs but I have a couple of the older Mustangs.

The new models seem to be better made, the earlier Mustangs seem a little "rough" in some areas. I'd love to see some pics of the inside of the slide...

I also have the 238. I like the overall grip profile of the Mutangs better than the Sig. Sig chunked up the grip a bit when they added the removable main spring housing. The trigger on the 239 is not as nice as my older Mustangs either.

The one thing that Sig did right was the improved sights, while I fully understand that the Mustang / Sig P238 are no bullseye guns but I do appreciate a good set of sights. If I were to buy a new generation Mustang I would have no qualms in sending the gun to Novak for one of their sight packages.


----------



## berettatoter

Rickfrl said:


> i paid $600 for mine. Probably paid too much, but i sure am glad that i picked it up.


I would bet it is worth every penny.


----------



## Rickfrl

Well berettatoter, it sure was worth it to me ...... and still is. Problem is, now my wife has fallen in love with it, and wants one to EDC. OH NO, now i have to buy another Colt. What a shame, Ha Ha


----------



## Jed Henson

We finally got a review in on the Mustang. Walt gave it a 7 out of 10. Here's his range report:

"Other than making sure to avoid causing the above-mentioned "malfunction," my friends and I had only one failure to feed during our range shooting session. It was the second round my friend AJ Stuart attempted to fire, which resulted in a Hornady 90-grain Critical Defense XTP-JHP round (952 fps) chambering only halfway. I wasn't able to determine the cause because AJ immediately cleared the gun after calling my attention to it. I gave him the other supplied and now fully-loaded magazine containing the same ammo, and all functioned properly. I then refilled the first magazine with the same ammo, and it too emptied without a hitch.

We then switched over to Cor-Bon 90-grain JHP to see how well the Mustang would run with a hotter load. We had no problems with the Cor-Bon at a chronographed velocity of 1,044 fps, which did add some bounce to felt-recoil to be sure.

We also shot Remington Golden Saber 102-grain JHP (which clocked at 874 fps), and the heavier bullet was not a problem either. We did all of our shooting, including the accuracy stuff, at 15 yards. For the latter, I did black out the front sight with Magic Marker when I fired the five-shot groups, which all came in plus or minus 2″. I also cleaned out assorted and loose rounds from the bottom of my ammo bag and all of these shot OK as well. (And some of these cartridges were really cruddy!)"

The full review is here: Handgun Review: the Colt .380 Mustang | GunGunsGuns.net


----------



## Charlie

Rickfrl said:


> Well, i found a new Mustang at my local dealer, and it took me about 5 minutes to decide i better buy it. i took it to the range and it is an amazing
> little pocket gun. i was very pleased with it, and now have a Sig P238 that i doubt if i carry anymore. If you get a chance, be sure and check this
> little gun out. God Bless


Pics would definitely be nice. My dad had a Colt Govt. .380 (that my nephew inherited :smt076) that was a tremendous gun


----------



## berettatoter

Rickfrl said:


> Well berettatoter, it sure was worth it to me ...... and still is. Problem is, now my wife has fallen in love with it, and wants one to EDC. OH NO, now i have to buy another Colt. What a shame, Ha Ha


Wish my wife was more that way. She does not give a crap about my guns or owning any of her own.


----------



## Philco

I'm not seeing the new Mustangs available anywhere yet. Anyone know a reliable source ?


----------



## lubers

Had one on order for six months, finally canceled order and bought a Sig P238 Extreme, same price plus two 7rd mags instead of one.


----------



## Benny1636

I dont understand how it could be better then the sig p238. The p238 is not only the smoothest .380 i've ever shot, it is the smoothest handgun i've ever shot. Thing is like butter.


----------



## VAMarine

Benny1636 said:


> I dont understand how it could be better then the sig p238. The p238 is not only the smoothest .380 i've ever shot, it is the smoothest handgun i've ever shot. Thing is like butter.


The Mustang's trigger is typically better and the grip a little less chunky, but I think the 238 is probably a better pistol over all.


----------



## Dframe

Just got mine and love it. Can't wait to get it out to the range. Beautiful little gun ALL business!


----------

